# "Slick Trick"--Wow!!



## mlandrum (Aug 3, 2019)

Shot my field point first then shot my Slick Trick and it cut one vane off and went 15 yards beyound the target--- I'm satisfied


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 3, 2019)

Yeah, you just learned a valuable lesson.  Don't shoot at the same dot with Slick Tricks!


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 3, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Yeah, you just learned a valuable lesson.  Don't shoot at the same dot with Slick Tricks!


----------



## Hunter922 (Aug 4, 2019)

Shot the Slick Trick Mags for quite a while. They are great heads. Super sharp and obviously you found out they fly like darts..


----------



## davidhelmly (Aug 4, 2019)

Good choice, I have killed a bunch of deer with those heads!!


----------



## godogs57 (Aug 4, 2019)

Broadhead of choice among a pile of elk hunters. If it works on a bull elk, it'll do just fine on a whitetail. Shot my biggest bow buck with a Slick Trick. They work fine...shoot straight and are not "defeated" by heavy bone.


----------



## rutnbuk (Aug 5, 2019)

First time I took one out of the package I was really not that impressed with the way they "looked".  But the first time one sliced right through the little patch a fur I was aiming at- well I have been a believer ever since.  Much sharper and stronger than they look.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Aug 7, 2019)

One of the very best heads out there IMHO. I been shooting them for years and they never dissapoint


----------



## jbogg (Aug 7, 2019)

I have shot expandables for almost 25 years.   Now that I am hunting bear I have switched to Slick Tricks which I will be using for the first time this fall. Glad to hear of the good results.


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 8, 2019)

I shot Slick Tricks a long time. Some of the sharpest heads right out of the box, maybe besides Magnus. I switched because I wasn't always impressed with the blood trails. Switched to Ramcats and there's no comparison in holes.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Aug 8, 2019)

jbogg said:


> I have shot expandables for almost 25 years.   Now that I am hunting bear I have switched to Slick Tricks which I will be using for the first time this fall. Glad to hear of the good results.


You will probably have trouble with blood trails, I did. Head to small and to much fat to fill hole. Just my experience, after trying to track hardly no blood my friend finally switched. We found two of the bear and one we couldn't find, small specks of blood and far apart. The first one had a little blood where shot and then nothing for 100 yds. and I tracked him by where he left his tracks in the leaves, when we found him there was a spot about as big as a softball right where he was laying and that was it, hit through both lungs.


----------



## jbogg (Aug 8, 2019)

Kris87 said:


> I shot Slick Tricks a long time. Some of the sharpest heads right out of the box, maybe besides Magnus. I switched because I wasn't always impressed with the blood trails. Switched to Ramcats and there's no comparison in holes.


 
That’s a little concerning.  How do the Ramcats fly?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 8, 2019)

I have always had good blood trails with the slick tricks, whenever I didn’t it was my fault.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Aug 8, 2019)

jbogg said:


> That’s a little concerning.  How do the Ramcats fly?


Honestly I don't like the way ram cats fly from mt xbows


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 8, 2019)

jbogg said:


> That’s a little concerning.  How do the Ramcats fly?



They're the best flying fixed head I've ever shot.  And I've shot a lot of heads over the years.  If someone says they don't fly well, they have a seriously out of tune setup.  I've tested them out of bows with awful paper tears and they still hit with field points.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 8, 2019)

Anyone shot the ramcat single bevel grind heads?  Blades look a little thicker..... But. A little less cutting diameter. 1 inch I believe


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 9, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Anyone shot the ramcat single bevel grind heads?  Blades look a little thicker..... But. A little less cutting diameter. 1 inch I believe



I have never held one.  Don't know much about them.


----------



## Dallen92 (Aug 27, 2019)

I've always used the slick trick 125 magnums. The blood trails have always been good for me. They are the most durable broadhead I have ever used.  Been able to get a complete pass through with the same broadhead on the last 10 deer I've killed. With a little work on the stone after each shot the blades will sharpen back up better than a brand new one.


----------



## benellisbe (Aug 28, 2019)

I have been shooting ST for many years. I have not had an issue with blood trail unless I did not hit where I should have.  I have tried Ramcats and they fly fine from both of my bows, but I am still going to go with ST for the foreseeable future.  

I did try Rage several years ago and they work great when you have a perfect hit.  I did get annoyed with how damaged the head was after a pass through.  I have several ST that I simply pull the blades and re-sharpen them and run them again.


----------



## twincedargap (Aug 12, 2020)

slick trick & field point @ 40yds, variable cross wind. I'm pleased w/how they fly.


----------



## ssramage (Aug 12, 2020)

Shooting Slick Trick Razortricks for the first time this year. Hoping to get a few test subjects to volunteer.


----------



## DSGB (Aug 13, 2020)

I've been shooting Slick Tricks for about 10 years with no plans on switching. Unless they hit a rock or something, just resharpen and hunt.


----------



## twoheartedale (Aug 13, 2020)

jbogg said:


> I have shot expandables for almost 25 years.   Now that I am hunting bear I have switched to Slick Tricks which I will be using for the first time this fall. Glad to hear of the good results.



I killed a bear using them.  I loved them!  Some of the best broadheads made.


----------



## twincedargap (Aug 13, 2020)

Wh


twoheartedale said:


> I killed a bear using them.  I loved them!  Some of the best broadheads made.


What did the hole look like? I’m planning a moose hunt in Sept.  and thinking off using them.


----------



## Gerrik (Aug 14, 2020)

Sliks have not let me down, on either deer or hogs. I keep seeing bears out of range during bow season, but I don’t think they will fail to perform.


----------



## twoheartedale (Aug 14, 2020)

twincedargap said:


> Wh
> What did the hole look like? I’m planning a moose hunt in Sept.  and thinking off using them.



Small as expected.  It did bleed and we trailed it 100 yards or so.  I'd rather be more accurate than rely on a bigger hole with less accuracy.

I've killed a variety of animals with Slick Tricks when I used a compound, no problems! I have been shooting trad bow now for several years.


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 14, 2020)

twincedargap said:


> Wh
> What did the hole look like? I’m planning a moose hunt in Sept.  and thinking off using them.



Ramcats are my number one fixed head for whitetails, but if I was planning a moose hunt, I'd be taking a Magnus Black Hornet. Check them out.


----------



## formula1 (Aug 15, 2020)

Used Slick Trick since 2008, either the magnum or the GrizzTrick. I shot my biggest to date with a Grizztrick, 280 lbs 14 point 7.5 yr old Illinois buck. He ran 60 yds and piled up. It was a steep quartering away shot and entered just in front of the ham exiting the opposite side in front of the front leg. Also shot a 130" with a crossbow last year in Ohio with a Magnum with no issues.

They only fail if the shooter shoots poorly which ain't the broadheads fault!


----------



## Tadder (Aug 15, 2020)

Main thing with any type broad head is SHOOT PLACEMENT. Best wishes and happy hunting. If you make a marginal shoot and that happen more than not. Back out and call a Tracking DOG. If the deer is down they will find em if not bumped out of the area.


----------



## trkyhnt89 (Aug 16, 2020)

I shoot the 100 grain magnums, I was gifted a dozen of the older rubber o ring rages so might shoot a few of those this year as well. 

Killed a bull at 48 yards with a 100 grain slick trick..... pass through and arrow was buried in the dirt behind him.


----------

